# Hawk Helium Stick Mod



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you remove the bottom steps and drill a new hole to reattach it at 29" from the top?
Are the aider steps 10" too?
Explain what the material is that keeps the steps open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Cool. Super light with those extensions....how does it work?

I would be interested to know how easy it is to climb down with those being less stabile and possibly tight to the tree.


----------



## kuenro02 (Oct 22, 2006)

Just curious, cause I'm looking to setup up my own run and gun system, why cut down the stick length then add aiders?


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

PJC60 said:


> Do you remove the bottom steps and drill a new hole to reattach it at 29" from the top?
> Are the aider steps 10" too?
> Explain what the material is that keeps the steps open.
> 
> ...


I cut the stick to 22” (approx) from the top. Drill new holes for the steps and stand off bracket using a drill press. Move the middle steps to the new holes I just drilled. The aider are 40” long (approx). The step in the center of the aider is 8” wise. That step is 2 layers of 1” tubular webbing. Covered by a layer of 2”, 17337 webbing on top and bottom. There is a piece of HDPE 1.5” wide by 6” long in that layering. I believe mine was 1/16” thick. It was some laying around from another project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Beendare said:


> Cool. Super light with those extensions....how does it work?
> 
> I would be interested to know how easy it is to climb down with those being less stabile and possibly tight to the tree.


I think they are stable the way I made these. I played with a 3 step design where the loops were on alternating sides and i like these much better. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

kuenro02 said:


> Just curious, cause I'm looking to setup up my own run and gun system, why cut down the stick length then add aiders?


What came from the factory was a 30” Stick with steps 13.5” spacing. If I spaced the sticks 18.5” apart I could get about 11 feet or so. Now I have a setup I can get to just over 20 feet and the entire setup weighs less than the sticks out of the box. Plus the shorter stick pack way better and are less cumbersome. Once you start playing around with the design you will realize you can only reach so far to hang a stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul JC (Jul 1, 2015)

Whats HDPE? How far down from the top did you put the versa button?
What do you make the aiders out of?
I'm sure there is a thread here to follow on making aiders. I'll find it.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Paul JC said:


> Whats HDPE? How far down from the top did you put the versa button?
> What do you make the aiders out of?
> I'm sure there is a thread here to follow on making aiders. I'll find it.


HDPE (High Density Polyethylene), basically plastic sheeting. I took the factory strap brackets of and placed the versa button there, after I cut the sticks down and got everything mounted back up I ended up moving 2 of the buttons to allow for stacking better. I just moved my top stacking stick and bottom stacking stick up just enough to clear the middle versa button. The actual aider part is made of 1" tubular webbing.


----------

